# Where to post an allroad for sale? 2005 6sp manual coming off lease



## M Taxter (Jun 24, 2001)

I don't see a category for "allroads" in the calssifieds. I have a 2005, end of the model run, coming off lease in February. Don't want to break posting rules. Trying to buy and sell concurrently to new owner at below dealer retail. Well inside warranty and mileage allowance and free scheduled maintenance.


----------



## M Taxter (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Where to post an allroad for sale? 2005 6sp manual coming off lease (M Taxter)*

see link to Craigslist
http://hartford.craigslist.org/car/541548805.html


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Where to post an allroad for sale? 2005 6sp manual coming off lease (M Taxter)*

There's someone on Audiworld from this area of the country looking for a 6 speed...
Danbury Audi had one but it sold recently...try over there maybe.








I'm keeping my 01' 6 speed forever !! Love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M Taxter (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Where to post an allroad for sale? 2005 6sp manual coming off lease (Jim's16VScirocco)*

Thanks. I posted a classified over at Audiworld and also started a thread in the allroad form.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Where to post an allroad for sale? 2005 6sp manual coming off lease (M Taxter)*

My '02 Allroad was originally from Danbury Audi , then the 'orig owner relocated to Florida who then traded in @ MB of Ft. Laudredale where I bought off on Ebay & had it transported to where I reside in Friendswood, Tx . Had 33K on it when I got it just barley a year ago to the day & got it for just under 20K. my 2 cents


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Where to post an allroad for sale? 2005 6sp manual coming off lease (M Taxter)*

whats the residual on the car? 

you can post your ad here: A6, S6 and RS6 (C5) Classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

